
Brotli vs. Gzip Compression. How we improved our latency by 37% - Dutchie2020
https://medium.com/oyotech/how-brotli-compression-gave-us-37-latency-improvement-14d41e50fee4
======
Findus23
Unfortunatly the linked nginx module [1] seems to be unmaintained since 2016.
While there is a more maintained fork [2] it seems like neither the Ubuntu [3]
nor the Debian team [4] want to package it due to open bugs and security
concerns.

It's really surprising considering how widespread Brotli support is, that
there isn't a better nginx support for it.

[1]
[https://github.com/google/ngx_brotli](https://github.com/google/ngx_brotli)
[2]
[https://github.com/eustas/ngx_brotli](https://github.com/eustas/ngx_brotli)
[3]
[https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+question...](https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+question/678209)
[4] [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=919320](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=919320)

------
bibonix
Can I use this in my own project? I mean, is there an open source library for
that?

~~~
Communitivity
There's the Google Javascript library:
[https://github.com/google/brotli](https://github.com/google/brotli)

Also, there's also a Dropbox Rust library: [https://github.com/dropbox/rust-
brotli](https://github.com/dropbox/rust-brotli)

